# V for Vendetta (2006)



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 9, 2005)

*V For Vendetta - Movie*

http://www.superherohype.com/news/vforvendettanews.php?id=3319

I am looking forward to this bad boy.  I aint read the graphic novel but have heard only good things about it.  And if Sin city is anything to go by then this could be trully excellent.  Anyway there is a trailer on the attached link.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 18, 2006)

*V for Vendetta*

Has anyone else seen this movie? I think it's the best movie of the year so far. It's about government totalitarianism, and the suppression of ideas and of love. I even wept for the victims of government persecution. This is a deeply affecting film with an important message, and I highly recommend it!


----------



## Ahdkaw (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

Not seen it yet, but really want to.

From the reviews I've seen, it seems they have remained true to the original graphic novel (which is absolutely fantastic, if you really enjoyed the film you will adore the graphic novel), so definitely worth my cinema money.


----------



## ravenus (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

Well this is  surprise since the trailer I saw for it made it look like another brainless action movie. Well, let's see.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

Well, I have been reading on a number of forums that Alan Moore asked Warner Bros to remove his name from the criedits. I don't think that bodes well for the film, when the creator of the original does that. His work was an opinion of the late Thatcher government of the 1980's.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

*I am going to see this on monday.
It dosent sound too brillient in the reviews, will llet you know what I think then. *


----------



## mikeo (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*



			
				SJAB said:
			
		

> Well, I have been reading on a number of forums that Alan Moore asked Warner Bros to remove his name from the criedits. I don't think that bodes well for the film, when the creator of the original does that. His work was an opinion of the late Thatcher government of the 1980's.


I've been wondering about this myself. To be fair to the guys making the movie (the [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial, sans-serif]Wachowski brothers) Allen Moor is probably a hard man to statisfy - he's pretty bright, and I imagine quite protective of his creations. He either called the script he saw "inane" or "asinine" - can't recall which. The biggest dissapointment in what I've heard..




*** possible spoiler alert, I don't know how much you all know about the movie/book*****






Is that the book really was meant to show how a "trusted" government could become a corrupt repressive one. The movie has converted this into a "hey the Germans actually won the war, and this is what happened" type of thing. IMHO, this robs the story of some of it's punch. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Omega (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

I'm going to wait for the DVD.


----------



## kaneda (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*



			
				mikeo said:
			
		

> I've been wondering about this myself. To be fair to the guys making the movie (the [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial, sans-serif]Wachowski brothers) Allen Moor is probably a hard man to statisfy - he's pretty bright, and I imagine quite protective of his creations. He either called the script he saw "inane" or "asinine" - can't recall which. The biggest dissapointment in what I've heard..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think thats a huge issue tbh - it still gets you thinking about the government in power today. 

I saw it last night and we really liked it.  Even though parts of it reminded me of a itv cop / murder mystery / detective drama!! I haven't read the comic in ages, which i think is good because I think you will always compare and contrast it.  

Truth be told, the only problem I had with the film was the overuse of the word 'b*llocks' - is that what americans think all will brits say


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

It's not out yet in Holland, but I think I'm going to watch it.


----------



## Dave (Mar 21, 2006)

â€œPeople should not be afraid of their Governments. Governments should be afraid of their people.â€

â€˜V for Vendettaâ€™ is yet another comic book turned into a big-screen, big-budget spectacle. The Wachowskis (The Matrix) latest film is a very 'Orwellian' dystopia with loud anti-authoritarian and anti-establishment messages, though they only wrote the screenplay and produced the film. It was directed by James McTeigue (their assistant director from The Matrix movies.) Its release was delayed for six months because of the terrorist bombings in London, I assume because it could be construed as supporting terrorism. The writer of the original â€™80 graphic novel, Moore had his name removed from the project, wary of Hollywood after the adaptation of another of his works, 'The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen'. 

I really rated this film. I must remember to stick to my own rule of not listening to film reviews. I almost didnâ€™t go to see this because of what I heard; that it had all the bad points of the â€˜Matrix trilogyâ€™ and none of the good, and that it was slow. One reviewer said she walked out after half an hour when Natalie Portmanâ€™s English accent began to slip. I really donâ€™t see how you can review a film if you donâ€™t watch the whole thing.

It is set in a future "Greater" Britain which is ruled by a totalitarian regime, headed by a â€œSupreme Chancellor.â€ The population lives under curfews and in fear of the â€œfinger men.â€ There is religious and homo-sexual persecution, racism and strict controls of freedom of the press. Many works of art, literature and music have been banned and destroyed. Private conversations are regularly monitored, people are under constant surveillance and their travel is restricted.

This all happened within only 20 years, beginning in 2015 with some kind of World War in which biological weapons were used. In the "former United States" the population was largely wiped out and has been in a state of civil war ever since. England instituted a â€˜strongerâ€™ government after the virus attacks of â€˜St Maryâ€™sâ€™ school, â€˜Three Watersâ€™ and the London Underground, and would seem to have survived largely unscathed. But what did it lose to achieve that? And who was really responsible for those attacks? And does violence beget violence?

The population â€œsleepwalksâ€ through the excesses of its government. A government that feeds its citizens lies and counts on the apathy of the populace to stay in power is as topical as you can get and John Hurt's chancellor, Adam Sutler, vacillates between spittle-flecked invectives and exhortations of "strength through unity and unity through faith." Any connections made between governments and world leaders past or present are strictly intentional though probably a little dodgy. I would hope that while we can still make a film like this, that future scenario is unlikely. 

V (Hugo Weaving) is a mysterious, poetry-spouting rogue who wears a mask of 17th century English revolutionary Guy Fawkes and models his exploits after this rebel who nearly blew up Parliament in 1605. V plans on doing the same thing and even gives the current English regime a one-year notice, as he takes over the airwaves and seeks support from the oppressed citizenry of England, imploring them to speak out against the oppression they live under by meeting him at Parliament a year hence to witness its destruction. Having destroyed the Old Bailey the night before, the authorities take V seriously, especially after he escapes their clutches at the state-controlled television station, BTN (British Television Network.)

Caught in the middle of all this is Evey (Natalie Portman), a young television production assistant rescued by V when finger men catch her outside past curfew. It turns out that Evey has a shady past of her own, and she soon finds herself a fugitive. After aiding V in turn when he raids her workplace, she's forced to seek refuge in his Shadow Gallery, an underground cultural repository filled with media and artefacts reclaimed from the government censors.

V begins killing off a number of supposedly unrelated high ranking individuals including the television presenter Lewis Prothero (Roger Allam), whose career is built on hate and bombast, and the Bishop of England, whoâ€™s revealed to be a paedophile. As Chief Inspector Finch (Stephen Rea) digs deeper and deeper into the case and uncovers long-held secrets involving ethnic cleansing, concentration camps and  the medical experimentation on humans that occurred there, and he begins to understand how deep the level of corruption is in the government and just what Vâ€™s motivation might be.

I wonâ€™t spoil the rest of the story but it is worth seeing.


----------



## polymorphikos (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

Mostly people say it is very good but not so faithful. I haven't read the comics and I'm able to enjoy things on their own merits, so I am thinking I will probably enjoy it. Alan Moore is a good writer but he is also a bit of a bitter fusspot, so I largely ignore him. Anyway what does he know he worships a Roman sock-puppet.


----------



## PTeppic (Mar 21, 2006)

I caught this on Sunday at the local 'plex and thought it very well put together. A splattering of local UK talent (including Stephen Fry in a cliched but entertaining role), though Natalie's accent was a little strained.

Kept things moving all the way through I thought with a few twisty turny bits in the middle. Though I'm sure more respectable films have done the same subject better I found it thought provoking with plenty of action as well. Pity they left the matrix-esque sfx in the fight at the end weren't used earlier.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Mar 23, 2006)

Hmm... Is that a "recommend in theater" viewing or recommend, but can wait for the DVD? I'd like to see this movie, but am still gauging whether or not to see it in the movie theater.


----------



## PTeppic (Mar 23, 2006)

I enjoyed it "big screen" - but YMMV.


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2006)

I recommend 'in theatre'. It was very quiet when I went. I couldn't say if that was bad critical reviews, the subject matter not interesting people or poor marketing by Warners. It isn't anything like my all time favourite film, but as I said, I almost didn't go at all and throughly enjoyed it.

So, does anyone want to discuss it? (propably spoilers)

Did you like the bits the Wachowskis' added to the original story such as references to 'Avian Flu' or think them too obvious and heavy-handed?

Even before the Terrorist attack in London, this was bound to be a controversial film. Why do you think so many weighty British actors were onboard? I'm interested in family history, and in the programme 'Who do you think you are?' Stephen Fry cried on TV when he found his relations had been murdered at Auschwitz. I can see why he might have reasons. There was also John Hurt, Charles Dance, Sinead Cusak. 

Will American audiences and audiences outside Britain understand the references to Guy Fawkes and the Gunpowder Plot?

Do you think that violence begats violence? I read that V is really Malcolm X - what are the similarities?

Do you think that we would ever allow such a government to rise in Britain whatever the circumstances?

Do you think it attacks the Christian church? I didn't think so, but this is what I've read:

"The Bishop was a paedophile" - a number of priests have been found to be, it doesn't mean that they all are. It's a clichÃ© but then its only a story.

"The symbol of the party looks like a Crucifix turned to look like a Swastika" - I actually thought it was meant to look like an adapted Cross of St George - the symbol of England - it looked more like the cross on the 2003-2005 Football strips than it did like anything else.

Do people read too much into films? (yes probably)


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

It's a wierd film. Just when you think the plot is being strange it'll wander off and do something else strange.

Seeing it on the big screen may have made it more effective for me, but I thought Valerie's story was v. powerful. 

So some kudos from me for the film, as a result, overall.


----------



## ravenus (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*



			
				kaneda said:
			
		

> Truth be told, the only problem I had with the film was the overuse of the word 'b*llocks' - is that what americans think all will brits say


They don't? 
I thought bollocks and ****** was all that brits said


----------



## Alysheba (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

I thought it was okay. It certainly made me think about our own government and how things can change for any of us. Honestly, I think it would be better to have read the book after hearing some of the posts here and I will do that. Though I wouldn't say I was disapointed, because I didn't really have anything to base it on, it was lacking in some areas. Overall though I found it very interesting as well as entertaining and would have to watch it again to pick up on some of the things that may have went by the first time. In films such as this one there is always something deeper than what you see on the surface.


----------



## dreamwalker (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*



			
				SJAB said:
			
		

> Well, I have been reading on a number of forums that Alan Moore asked Warner Bros to remove his name from the criedits. I don't think that bodes well for the film, when the creator of the original does that. His work was an opinion of the late Thatcher government of the 1980's.


 
Yeah, it has nothing to do with V for Vendetta in particular, it's more a personal rebellion against the movie industry spured on past experiances.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

Went last night.
I'm just glad the Wachowskis made this _after_ the Matrix trilogy - if I'd seen this first, I would not have bothered with any more of their films. If I were Alan Moore, I wouldn't just ask for my name to be taken off the credits, I would ask for a statement on screen before the movie starts denying all connection with the film at all.
Why isn't Evey a prostitute in the film? What happened to V-as-anarchist? The idea that V may be Evey's father has gone entirely.
If you can't make a film that keeps close to a well-loved original, _pass it to someone who can! _


----------



## Silent Speaker (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

They blame the germans _again?_ How..._boring _
the orignal idea seems much more fitting. I'd like to see this film before it leaves the cinema anyway (it's not another 'Hellboy' is it?)
(not much else to watch: crappy unecessary remakes, crappy inevitable horror sequels and crappy incomprehensible local films... damn, that's alot of crap.)


----------



## mikeo (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

Actually you know, I saw the movie last night, and I now feel really bad - I got the German thing from a review, and simply assumed that the reviewer wasn't flat-out lying. Having now seen the movie, I can declare there are no Germans mentioned, and the nazis don't play any part. Those wacky journalists and their "making things up" habits... 

The movie itself was good. Not brilliant maybe, and a bit rushed in sections, but all in all a good film.




			
				Silent Speaker said:
			
		

> They blame the germans _again?_ How..._boring _
> the orignal idea seems much more fitting. I'd like to see this film before it leaves the cinema anyway (it's not another 'Hellboy' is it?)
> (not much else to watch: crappy unecessary remakes, crappy inevitable horror sequels and crappy incomprehensible local films... damn, that's alot of crap.)


----------



## kaneda (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*



			
				ravenus said:
			
		

> They don't?
> I thought bollocks and ****** was all that brits said


haha, I don't think I've called anyone a ****** for ages, a t*sser maybe though... 

Anyway, as I said earlier I haven't read the comic for ages - my brother owns it but I don't. So the other day I went to waterstones and books etc thinking I would buy the comic and neither of them had the book. Now to me thats a huge flaw, you have a major film based on a comic coming out, SURELY the bookshops (and these are the big ones on oxford street) have the comic there and waiting for people who liked the film and really want to read the original  school boy error that.


----------



## polymath (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

Very schoolboy....unless they'd sold out?
Either way, I got my copy from the majestic Forbidden Planet Manchester branch a short while ago. The comic/graphic novel is very good. So is Forbidden Planet.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

It's a great film. At first I wasn't sure what all the fuzz was about with the terrorism and privacy discussion, but after seeing the picture I can see why not everyone's too happy with it. I liked it very much, and even though under a mask, Hugo Weaving was brilliant once more.


----------



## Tea is my copilot (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

My friend said it was ruining 1984 ( which was brilliant), and the trailer isn't that promising, but I've been pleasantly surprised by films before, so I expect it to be pretty decent.


----------



## Syn (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

i have not seen it yet myself.  it is out in australia so i WILL see it some time soon.  i think that i will see it this upcoming weekend.  HUGO WEAVING ROCKS!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

Well, it's an intruiging film, I think... in general I would object to the blowing up of parliament, but not in this case

The setting was interesting for me personally, as I'm from Salisbury, and drove past Larkhill army camp everyday on the way to school and back. Just imagine....... The evolution of the political atmosphere itself was very worrying, because you could just see it happening. Although I would think the BNP would have more to do with it than the conservatives, to be honest. It never actually told us how far into the future it was set though, did it?

And Steven Fry always makes a good film great


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*



			
				Rane Longfox said:
			
		

> It never actually told us how far into the future it was set though, did it?


2006...


----------



## Silent Speaker (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

I saw it! It was alright (though I wish I had read the grp.nvl beforehand .
2006? If I remember correctly the date 2015 was mentioned in past tense, so it's past that date then right? (the comic's however set in 1998, right?)


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

*I still haven't seen it - will need to get around to it*


----------



## ravenus (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

It's set in 2020.

I just saw the movie today. I was definitely not expecting a very 'true' adaptation of the Alan Moore book because even with the best of intentions, the comic series has a welter of subplots and too many second rung characters to conveniently cram into a standard length movie. The first half was, I'd say reasonably alright, although V is shown in a more positive, at least far less savage light here. John Hurt as the leader is far too blustery and prone to throwing fits to be seen as a credible charismatic elected leader.

The discontent of the people is shown in a patchy fashion. Evey makes vague mentions about not having had real butter in long, but everyone owns branded LCD screens to watch their propaganda news items on and seems pretty comfy in general. So it's less convincing to see them to do "Hi-ho, off to see Parliament fall we go". Towards the end, V is pretty much painted with heroic colors and his relationship with Evey brushed off as a simple romance.

The worst thing I can say about this film is that at no point did I feel particularly affected by the goings on, which is pretty lousy considering how much the graphic novel manages to shake and stir inside. I certainly don't blame Moore for disowning and denouncing this film.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

*I watched this film last night.

I really wasnt very impressed.

It was watchable and entertaining in parts but not what I was expecting.*


----------



## Trollkien (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

I haven't read the comic (which I'm beginning to believe is the BEST way to see most of these films) but the film didn't really grip me on its own merits. The second half dragged on something fierce.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*



			
				ravenus said:
			
		

> I certainly don't blame Moore for disowning and denouncing this film.


I believe Moore has let his name removed from the credits because he thought it was all badly done.

But I haven't read the comic, and thought it was a quite entertaining picture.


----------



## ravenus (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

Well if Moore is to be believed, he even wants DC to take his name off any future reprints of the graphic novel since he doesn't have any control over how it's used.


----------



## kaneda (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*



			
				ravenus said:
			
		

> Well if Moore is to be believed, he even wants DC to take his name off any future reprints of the graphic novel since he doesn't have any control over how it's used.



Well I can believe that.  From the interviews I've read, Moore comes across as being spoilt and bitter if things don't go his own way. 

I read somewhere that Dave Gibbons was quite happy with the film, and he said that moore wouldn't have been happy with the film unless it was a filmed exactly (screen by screen) like the comic (e.g. sin city).


----------



## mikeo (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*



			
				Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> I believe Moore has let his name removed from the credits because he thought it was all badly done.
> 
> But I haven't read the comic, and thought it was a quite entertaining picture.



Alan Moore's stated stance is that for any material he owns the rights to fully, there will be no movies. Items he has partial rights to he can't stop from being made into films, but he refuses to have his name associated with them, and asks that the money that might otherwise be his be given to the artists he worked with on the original graphic novels / comics. 

He had done all this before V for Vendetta, from my understanding - the only reason the question came up again was that the producer of V for Vendetta claimed that Moore had endorsed the film in some way.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

I just finished watching _V for Vendetta_ on DVD, and I found it extremely powerful.  The question of one's responsibility in the face of an oppressive regime resonates strongly for me, given the current political climate.  References to "America's war" and the fear-mongering that convinces citizens to give up their rights in return for supposed protection from chaos, terrorism, and biological attack have a chilling relevance today.

Portman's performance as Evey is intelligent, nuanced, believable.  Rhea's performance as Inspector Finch offers the average person a sane center in the storm to relate to.  And V . . . is insane, dangerous, warped, but thought-provoking.

The film is visually stunning.  I don't know the language of filmography, but the blacks and reds of the high chancellor's chamber and are stark, cold, and scary.  In contrast, the brown tones and classic art in V's lair seem all the more earthy, comfortable, valuable, and human.  So many memorable images:  the dominos that topple and leave one standing at the end, V's slow-motion final fight, the pastoral setting and sun-saturated colors in Valerie's movie, the overhead shot of Evey in the slowly falling rain paralleled by the shot of V emerging from the fiery wreckage of his prison, and the opening shots that show V donning his mask and weaponry intercut with Evey donning her makeup and work clothes.  All these have strong emotional appeal.

The script contains nuggets worth mining.  I particularly appreciate the line that says artists use lies to tell the truth, but politicians use lies to cover it up.  If we citizens are denied the truth by our governments, we cannot make informed decisions; we become disposable pawns, collateral damage, or tools to ends that are not our own.

Personally, I don't think blowing up Parliament is the way to solve our problems.  But I respect the film's message that we must not be passive as our governments make choices we may not agree with or as individuals consolidate their power over us by concealing truth and pretending to act in our names or our best interests.

Comparisons between the film and Moore's graphic novel are inevitable.  But in this instance, I think the film stands on its own.


----------



## PTeppic (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*



			
				Brown Rat said:
			
		

> I just finished watching _V for Vendetta_ on DVD, and I found it extremely powerful.  The question of one's responsibility in the face of an oppressive regime resonates strongly for me, given the current political climate.


Ironically, also given the current political climate, isn't there something to this effect in the American Declaration of Independence, as quoted in "National Treasure"?

_That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness._


----------



## ScottSF (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

It was nice to see a big budget action movie that didn't insult the audience's intelligence.  In other words, it allowed us to draw our own conclusions about certain moral questions posed.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

I just finished watching V on DVD and all I can say is wow.  Having sat through a number of flashy SF action films with very little substance (Eonflux and Ultraviolet come to mind) I was so pleased to find a movie which had more to it.  

I'm not bothered by the faithfulness or lack thereof to the graphic novel, since I never read them and really wasn't aware that there was one until I read above.  Natalie Portman did a fine job--see, she can act!  

The funniest thing was I kept thinking, "I know that voice!" (referring to V) but couldn't place it.  As soon as the movie was over I ran to my computer and looked it up on the IMDB.  LOL! duh!


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

Watched it recently and really enjoyed it. Haven't read the novel so I can't compare as to authenticity.


----------



## ravenus (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

I'd read the comic book before seeing the film and I generally agree with Alan Moore's criticisms of it. In the film, apart from some tired harangues by a scenery-chewing John Hurt I get no sense of the oppression that is engendered by the fascist regime. The general populace looks very comfortable watching their nice big-screen plasma TV's in comfortable homes, only mildly annoyed when their programming gets diverted, and their revolution at the end makes absolutely no sense to me from the point of the film alone.


----------



## roddglenn (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

Totally agree with Brown Rat - I finally got around to seeing this on DVD and I was hugely impressed, especially given the utter caning it got by most of the critics.

I recognised V's voice early on, but took till around the middle of the film to put the face to the voice!

Some of the acting in places wasn't top notch, but in general everyone did a sterling effort and as has already been said, the story was powerful and intelligent, visually stunning with a powerful score.  Damn good stuff.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*

I did enjoy it, i've jsut huired it out. i haven't read the novel, and for once the film hasn't inspired me to do so, espeically after the crits it has received, i don't want to lose an enoyment of this one. 
my crits are pretty standard, i felt it was very heavy handed. we were told by V what was up and then had it hammered home squarly. i can see why germany could have been mentioned in a review, just as that sort of fascisim and quick take over by a totalitarian state could also been seen in 1984 as in a lot of works of this nature. i'd have liked to see it handled in a more subtle way. also not particularly inspired by portman, i felt her re-birth in the rain was a bit of a damp squib.
BTW: i did get that V was probably evee's father or brother, i thought it came through very clearly, in fact once again, a bit heavy handedly.

other than that i did enjoy, espeically the apparent mania and farce which accompanied V, and Stephen Fry, as ever. I think it's going on my xmas list.


----------



## Jack (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: V for Vendetta*




> It was nice to see a big budget action movie that didn't insult the audience's intelligence





I know, there is so very few of them...Ever.  
I’ve have not read any of the literature that surrounds this. But I can say the film makes me won’t too, as a film it’s better than it thinks it is, with a few bum notes though. 
I own and enjoy it.


----------

